# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  تشكيل أولى القوائم في ثانية الزرقاء

## الحصن نيوز

تشكلت أولى القوائم في الدائرة الثانية في محافظة الزرقاء من مجموعة من الشخصيات الدائرة.
وضمت القائمة التي اعلنت على مستوى الدائرة الدكتور حسين العموش، خالد الزيود، محمد بخيت الغويري، عقلة الزيود وفاطمة الجمل اليافاوي.
كما تشكيل قائمه الزرقاء لخوض الانتخابات النيابية القادمة والتي تضم كل من السادة من اليمين
محمد عمران البوريني
محمد كريم العوضات
فيصل الاعور نائب سابق
محمد ارسلان نائب اسبق
سلطي خليفات
عبدالله المومني
حسين الخصاونه
سمير العرابي نائب سابق
-



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

